# photo game ;)



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's a fun game. post a photo of each of your cockatiels which sums up their personality perfectly. 

"them in a photo" is the idea - so we can get to know each other's birds 

i've got to go hunt for mine now!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Like a goofy photo if you have a goofy tiel? Is that what you mean?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Yup, goofy if goofy. Shy if shy. Naughty if naughty.


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

Chili being a little cuddly puffball who refuses to be anywhere but with me at _all_ times.

This was taken at night so he's all fluffed up and ready for bed.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great idea!

Oh my gosh, that photo of Chili is too adorable for words! 

Might be difficult to get the right photo for my three, but I'll definitely try. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's posts.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Love the thread idea! And that picture of Chili, SOOOO CUTE!!! If that's his personality all the time, I just want to steal him and squish him!!!

I'll do Ziggy today. While Ziggy can be described as charming, brave, or flirty, this photo captures his personality the best:










Troublemaker


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

Zzzonked, I hope my Tango-guy will be like that when he finally gets used to me! 

ccollin13, "steal him and squish him" - ha ha ha!! Bird abuse alert! Hey, didn't I see you in that OTHER thread??  

I'm still learning Tango's personality but my signature pic shows his curious side. He does seem to be verrry curious. I sense a very sweet side to him too.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

"Come on. Look at this face. I know that you know that I'm going to do everything in my power to get on your nerves here in a minute, but let's focus on right now. And right now? _This face._"


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww such cuties!! I love how tiels have such personality! 

Here's Pippin, he's shy most of time, but loves to be the center of attention and be cuddled 









Starlight is cuddly, wants her scritches all the time!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Hahaha, you can see it in Starlight's eyes that she is demanding scritches!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww this is to cute.

Ok...some of you have seen these pics. But its my little snugglebutt. 24/7 cuddler 

Sorry, I don't know how to make these pictures bigger


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

loving these photos!!

Bjorn is Mr. Poser and affection seeker. this photo sums him up!









Ollie's a bit harder. she's independent and always off doing her own thing which usually involves chewing things.









and Ivy plays. and sits on me. and plays


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker: Show boy
Jaid... elderly man :rofl:


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

Amz said:


> "Come on. Look at this face. I know that you know that I'm going to do everything in my power to get on your nerves here in a minute, but let's focus on right now. And right now? _This face._"


aww. so cute.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Zzzonked said:


> aww. so cute.


That's how the brat's being right now... demanding scritches. I'm typing one-handed!


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't really find a photo to sum up Sid, but I'll give it a go. He's very inderpendant, and likes to explore on his own. But sometimes he just doesn't want to budge of my shoulder..
Okay, okay, so I couldn't just use one...


----------



## pestulio07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pidgey being his "NOTICE ME!" self


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL! I love how Pidgey is camped out on your head.


----------

